# Artists & Alchemists Trailer



## mercboyan (Feb 15, 2011)

The documentary that initially sparked my interest in old process   photography finally has a trailer out! You can watch it on youtube. It's  called 'Artists and Alchemists.'


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 15, 2011)

...Looks interesting.

I wonder when it will make it to DVD/Blu-Ray.

I know it won't be playing near me, lol.


----------



## mercboyan (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, it'll probably make it's way to a film festival near you, not sure about nationwide release. Austin might be a long drive just to watch a movie! They'll have a website up soon with more info about release dates and all that.


----------



## compur (Feb 16, 2011)

artistsandalchemists.com


----------



## mercboyan (Mar 2, 2011)

And an interview about it: Behind the Scenes: Artists & Alchemists | Photography - PopPhoto.com Offers Camera Reviews and Exclusive Photo Tips


----------



## KVRNut (Mar 2, 2011)

That documentry is going to be a must see.


----------



## compur (Mar 2, 2011)

I love it when the woman says, "There's people out there who've never seen a negative!"


----------



## mercboyan (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi again! We just released a bunch of new short videos that are little  snippets of each photographer in the doc. You can check them out at our  youtube channel:
YouTube - 123marketstreet&#39;s Channel
Thanks, hope you enjoy!


----------

